# Anybody use BoaMaster melamine cages.



## Mr Critter (Feb 12, 2010)

Just wondering how they hold up to humidity & moisture.


----------



## KSTAR (Feb 13, 2010)

I never used melamine cages before but I've heard they do ok me myself before I set out to make a custom enclosure I had my little guy in a 40 breeder and on the screen top I had it fully covered by aluminum foil with a whole cut for the basking bulbs and for his u.v lighting and I never had a problem...my humidity and moisture was great and at times I only had to mist once in the morning and it stood super humid for the rest of the day and even through out the night...so if you want maybe you can try that...hope that helps


----------



## telat (Feb 13, 2010)

ive built a couple out of melamine. dependig on the thickness u may need to use an interioir frame.

ive used 1/8 incha couple times. works well at holding humidity if u soak everything down, doesnt mildew as easily. but need to disenfect it monthly in my opinion.

ive special ordered pre-coated cdk. cant remember actual name of it. its basically 1/2inch cdk with a poly coating. took 3 sheets to tdo thje cage. at 85.00 / sheet. 
im cheap so i usually use regular cdx and a non toxic sealer like modge podge


----------



## Mr Critter (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks guys ,I was more concerned about the wood its self ,melamine is coated partical board ,was wondering if it swells or bubbles from the moisture.The only reason i was asking,I just got done building a 7x4 for my GU & now i just adopted Gu #3 & didnt feel like building another one.But after seeing the $$$$ for half the cage size, I decided to build another one.So here we go agian a messy basement & the wife wont see me for a month.


----------



## telat (Feb 13, 2010)

melamine typically wont swell, its usually used in showers and such. but with a tile pattern on it. <i work at a hardware store> but i find its more expensive than using cdx plywood and coating it with a good nontoxic sealer

and i know all about the wife lol. i usually do a weekend marathon on building an enclosure. 1 weekend, and alot of stress


----------

